# White Clam Sauce with Pasta



## LesleyCarol (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a quick, tasty and economical recipe that I've made oodles of for years! Servings: 3-4 persons

1 medium onion, finely chopped OR 3 large shallots, finely chopped

3 cloves garlic, smashed and finely chopped
3 T. extra virgin olive oil (virgin olive is okay,also)
10 oz/283g. can baby clams, undrained
1/2 c. water or 1/4 c. dry white wine and 1/4 c. water
1/4 c. fresh Italian parsley, chopped
S & freshly ground P, to taste
Parmesan or Asiago cheese, freshly grated, optional **
12 oz. - 1 lb. spaghetti or spaghettini, cooked al dente and drained

Saute onion or shallots and garlic in olive oil in a large deep skillet over medium low heat till vegetables are transparent. Don't brown. Add clams and their liquid, water or water and wine combo. Cook together without boiling till heated through. Add parsley and continue to gently heat for 1 minute.

Add drained pasta to skillet. Lightly combine and serve with freshly grated Parmesan or Asiago if desired.

** It's an Italian culinary no-no to add cheese to shellfish but I personally love the combination`


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

cheese is ok in small amounts, say if your using like a breading stuffing mixture, why would you have shell fish with anything but like a buerre blanc sauce?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

normally i'd agree chris and lesley , cheese with shellfish is a bad match. but it goes really well with clams in this recipe. i guess the not-so-delicately flavored clams can stand up to it. like to add some butter, and leave out the water when i make it, and i use 2 cans of clams with their liquer.

try it. it's amazingly simple and inexpensive, and very tasty.


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2005)

I like to think of this place as one big experiment. I am going to try this one. Lesley, thanks for posting.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 8, 2005)

My only experience with clams is clam chowder.  This sounds good.

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

The cheese does go hand in hand with the clams and this dish.  It's definately not the same without it.  I want some NOW! lol  Thanks for the recipe LesleyCarol


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

[BMF] Chris said:
			
		

> why would you have shell fish with anything but like a buerre blanc sauce?


There is only one reason. Because it tastes good 

Thanks for posting this recipe. I can't wait to try it.


----------

